

An OSGI first software artifact repository - tvvocold
https://github.com/ctron/package-drone

======
tvvocold
Open Shift cartridge for Package Drone

[https://github.com/ctron/package-drone-
openshift](https://github.com/ctron/package-drone-openshift)

